
Ask HN: Papers you read in 2016 - caser
As the year comes to an end, would be interested to hear about any publications from hot field this year that are worth sharing.<p>Inspired by the similar thread from 2015
======
pizza
(Anti)Fragility and Convex Responses in Medicine by Taleb

[http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/medicine.pdf](http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/medicine.pdf)

